# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Estromissione immobili strumentali imprenditori individuali

## Ospite sardo

Salve a tutti, in relazione alla novità della finanziaria 2008 della possibilità di estromettere l'immobile strumentale da parte degli imprenditori individuali, qualcuno sa dirmi come ci si comporta contabilmente parlando? cioè quali scritture bisogna fare? per le contabilità semplificate basta un annotazione nel libro cespiti, ma per le contabilità ordinarie? Grazie!

----------


## anacleto

Io ha dapprima creato un prospettino tipo questo 
Spett.le					
XXXXXX					
Via e n. - citta'  (Provincia)					
DISMISSIONE IMMOBILE STRUMENTALE : LEGGE 244/2008 Art.1 comma 37
In data odierna si procede alla dismissione dell'immobile commerciale annotato in contabilità e nel libro cespiti ammortizzabilicome segue:			 
categoria cespiti: EDIFICI					 
    n°       descrizione a         costo          amm.to           residuo
Cespite	 libro cespiti	STORICO	     fiscale	VALORE FISCALE	
328	EDIFICI	              774,69 	      462,49 	    312,20 	
329	EDIFICI	          12.911,42 	   7.708,12 	  5.203,30 	
sotto ho indicato i valori di calcolo: rendita, categoria, moltiplicatore val.catastale, valore fiscale, valore residuo
e poi la precentuale e l'imposta sostitutiva.
Il foglio cosi composto lo ho utilizzato per fare le registrazioni in prima nota:
Capitale netto a EDIFICI 
Descrizione ESTROMISSIONE IMMOBILE STRUMENTALE.......
La stessa descrizione la ho usata per il libro cespiti rilevando la dismissione
La registrazione in prima nota è comunque sufficiente a testimoniare l'uscita del bene dalla ditta.

----------


## Ospite sardo

Sei stato molto gentile. Mi han detto che potrei utilizzare come contropartita in dare anche versamenti titolare o infine utili, ma il punto è che non ho ben capito il meccanismo che sta alla base, cioè hai fatto solo quella scrittura o hai anche stornato il fondo amm.to e quindi questa scrittura che mi indichi è solo per diciamo chiudee il valore dell'immobile? Grazie ancora!

----------


## anacleto

Scusa il ritardo, ho visto il post solo ora !
Naturalmente poi giro il fondo a edifici come in una vendita normale, in questo modo chiudo il fondo e azzero l'immobile. 
O giri il fondo a edifici così ti rimane aperto per il valore fiscale che chiudi con la registrazione in prima nota dell'estromissione.
Ciao

----------


## cris

salve 
mi aggancio, perchè, in virtù di una mia passata discussione, volevo chiedere a "ospite sardo" se in tale immobile ha la sede della propria azienda e se si:
- cosa farai da ora in avanti per le spese di piccola manutenzione, imbiancatura, varie manutenzioni ordinarie ecc. le porti in detrazione come costo nella azienda o no??? 
                                     grazie

----------


## anacleto

Se ti interessa, io ho fatto fare dei contatti o di affitto o di comodato al fine della deduzione delle spese di gestione da parte dell'azienda.
Ciao

----------


## cris

oh finalmente qualcuno che la pensa come me!!!
in studio ed altri mi dicono che non è possibile avevo fatto anche una domada all'Ade ma forse non ero stata molto chiara con l'esporre il fatto: 
riscrivo quello che avevo chiesto 
Testo richiesta informazioni:
IMMOBILE CAT. C3 BENE PERSONALE PERSONA FISICA PUò ESSERE CONCESSO IN USO ALLA PROPRIA DITTA INDIVIDUALE? ..QUEST'ULTIMA DOVRA' EFFETTUARE DEI LAVORI DI RISTRUTTURAZIONE SU TALE BENE PER METTERE TUTTO A NORMA:..1) NON SCARICO QUOTE AMM.TO IN QUANTO DATO IN USO..2) LA PROPRIA DITTA INDIVIDUALE PORTA IN DETRAZIONE LE SPESE DI MIGLIORIA E/O RISTRUTTURAZIONE FATTUARE A PROPRIO NOME E NON ESSENDO LAVORI EFFETTUATI SU BENI DI TERZI DOVRA' ESSERE TUTTO IN QUOTE??..SPERO DI ESSERE STATA CHIARA E DISPOSIZIONE PER OGNI EVENTUALE CHIARIMENTO.... GRAZIE INFINITE   
Testo risposta:
Gentile contribuente,
il quesito da Lei formulato necessita di approfondimenti per consentirci una risposta esaustiva. Ad ogni buon fine, il riferimento normativo è dato dall'art. 65 del DPR 917/1986 che, per quel che concerne i "Beni relativi all'impresa", al comma 1, dispone quanto segue:
"Per le imprese individuali, ai fini delle imposte sui redditi, si
considerano relativi all'impresa, oltre ai beni indicati alle lettere a) e
b) del comma 1 dell'articolo 85, a quelli strumentali per l'esercizio
dell'impresa stessa ed ai crediti acquisiti nell'esercizio dell'impresa
stessa, i beni appartenenti all'imprenditore che siano indicati tra le
attività relative all'impresa nell'inventario tenuto a norma dell'articolo
2217 del codice civile. Gli immobili di cui al comma 2 dell'articolo 43 si
considerano relativi all'impresa solo se indicati nell'inventario; per i
soggetti indicati nell'articolo 66, tale indicazione può essere effettuata
nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili ovvero secondo le modalità di cui
all'articolo 13 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 7 dicembre 2001,
n. 435, e dell'articolo 2, comma 1, del decreto del Presidente della
Repubblica 21 dicembre 1996, n. 695".
Tanto premesso le consigliamo di recarsi, con la documentazione in Suo possesso, presso il locale ufficio dell'Agenzia delle Entrate per ulteriori informazioni e chiarimenti
Cordiali saluti  
La presente risposta non è resa a titolo di interpello ordinario ai sensi dell'art.11 della legge n.212 del 2000, bensì a titolo di assistenza al contribuente ai sensi della Circolare Ministeriale n.99/E del 18/05/2000.  
Avvertenza: Si prega di non rispondere a questa e-mail in quanto inoltrata da una casella di posta di servizio non abilitata a ricevere messaggi. 
Agenzia delle Entrate
Centro di Assistenza Multicanale
di Salerno
Contact Center 
IL DIRETTORE
Carlo Fuccia  
                                       grazie infinite cris

----------


## Aliso1@katamail.com

> Io ha dapprima creato un prospettino tipo questo 
> Spett.le					
> XXXXXX					
> Via e n. - citta'  (Provincia)					
> DISMISSIONE IMMOBILE STRUMENTALE : LEGGE 244/2008 Art.1 comma 37
> In data odierna si procede alla dismissione dell'immobile commerciale annotato in contabilità e nel libro cespiti ammortizzabilicome segue:			 
> categoria cespiti: EDIFICI					 
>     n°       descrizione a         costo          amm.to           residuo
> Cespite	 libro cespiti	STORICO	     fiscale	VALORE FISCALE	
> ...

  Scusa Anacleto, non ho capito bene (del resto non sono un esperto nè contabile, nè fiscale) ma che cosa hai pagato d'imposte operando in quel modo? Perchè a me è stato detto che debbo pagare una fraccata di Iva ed anche qualcosa su una presunta plusvalenza. Grazie tante se mi rispondi.

----------

